# Crisis Intelligence Alpha-1 50W LED searchlight made in Japan



## Solscud007 (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw this last week posted on facebook. very cool looking light. Looks like a hellfighter in a tube with a P90 style grip attached to the bottom haha.







http://www.crisis-int.co.jp/en/alpha-1/


----------



## callmaster (Feb 24, 2014)

That's pretty sweet looking. Hellfighter has more lumens otf? 

My bad, thought this was a HID.


----------



## BVH (Feb 24, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh shucks! It's only an LED.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 24, 2014)

Trying painfully hard to be tacti_cool_ with the rails, pseudo stock, and the pintle mount. Perhaps I should be thankful that there was no sound in the video.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 24, 2014)

BVH said:


> Ahhhhhhh shucks! It's only an LED.



They probably won't include a Moonlight mode, but instant on/off and no bulb/ballast can be a selling point to the few people who have had those fail them.

It looks way tacticool, but then it is supposed to shed over 50W of heat. It reminds me of the Maxabeam look of spotlight, really.

Edit: I haven't watched the video, but I wonder if they will put one of those puke-inducing random strobes to try and tick off "Crowd Control" applications on the checklist?


----------



## JulianP (Feb 24, 2014)

Why not use a Fire Fox IV? It weighs a fraction of the Alpha-1, throws as far (if not further) and you can carry it in your military cargo pants'pocket.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 24, 2014)

So bright, I gotta wear shades...




http://www.crisis-int.co.jp/en/alpha-1/


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 24, 2014)

get-lit said:


> So bright, I gotta wear shades...



 Wow, that is some hilarious propaganda!


----------



## BVH (Feb 24, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of this...





I can't remember which member added the smoke effect so I can't give proper credit.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 25, 2014)

Ya I added that smoke


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 25, 2014)

That smoke is great. I remember when WadeF made a hilarious photoshop pic of cops using this huge XTAR light as a battering ram. That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen on this forum. I will have to see if it is still around here.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 25, 2014)

EDIT: Here is the pic. The thread link is below.







I found the thread and the pic is still there! Here is the post, you guys have to check this out. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?239763-Xtar-D30-Howitzer-3XMC-E-Beast!!-1680-lumens&p=3068676&viewfull=1#post3068676


----------



## get-lit (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that is funny!


----------



## JulianP (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, is anyone going to add a Phaser sound to the picture? I know a number of 7 year old boys who would love this military flashlight, but more so with sound effects.


----------



## Lurveleven (Feb 26, 2014)

They claim 2.4 million candela, didn't look that bright in the video. 7000k color temperature, yuk!
Rating a LED light in watts instead of lumens doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rat (Feb 26, 2014)

Shame it's only a LED. The only part of the video that makes the beam look half promising was @ 3:59. *I read colour temp was 5700K*

Looks like it could make a good host for some modding work. So who's going to buy one and throw a short arc in it ? :naughty:


----------



## BVH (Feb 26, 2014)

No me - not when a NightSword is on the horizon.


----------



## sven_m (Mar 1, 2014)

quite some specs!
They mention a diameter of 136mm. The lens would have about 110mm judging by one of the photos.
2.7 Mcd would require about 300cd/mm² for the LED.
Let's say 50W is input  Then the SBT-90 comes to mind. It runs at 9V*3.5A=~30W (specwise) but it has only ~60cd/mm² then.
This in turn would mean 500 kcd. Hm, not even 6-digit...


----------

